# eCockpit SFTP



## p2492 (24 Mai 2020)

Hallo Forum,

ich benötige Hilfe bei folgerndem Problem:

Aus der WagoAppFTP verwende ich den FB "FbFTP_FileWriteFromMem" um damit einen im Memory aufgebauten String als CSV Datei in ein FTP Zielverzeichnis zu schreiben.
Dies funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Aus der gleichen App gibt es den FB "FbSFTP_FileWriteFromMem". Ihn möchte ich verwenden um die Datei via SFTP in das Zielverzeichnis zu schreiben.
Die Ein- und Ausgangsbelegung der beiden Bausteine unterscheidet sich nur im Punkt "typSSH_Options".
Dort habe ich folgende Ausprägung:

```
typSSH_Options:    WagoTypesCurl.typSSH_Options:= (
                    xAuthPassword:= TRUE,
                    xAuthKey:= FALSE,
                    sPrivateKey:= '',
                    sPassphrase:= '',
                    xAuthHost:= FALSE,
                    sKnownHosts:= '');
```
Beim Aufruf des Bausteins geht dieser auf Busy. Nach ca. 120 Sekunden kommt eine Fehlermeldung zurück:
-Operation Timeout
Der Producer der Fehlermeldung ist WagoSysCurl.FbCurl
(Der Timeout für den SFTP Baustein wurde auf 5 Sekunden eingestellt!)

Im Log des SFTP Servers finden sich keine Einträge bezüglich Zugriffsversuch.
Eine Firewall blockiert hier auch nicht.

Offensichtlich geht hier gar keine Verbindungsanfrage raus. 
Meine Frage ist nun: Warum funktioniert der FTP Baustein aber der SFTP Baustein nicht?
Zur Info: Ein SFTP Zugriff mit FileZilla auf den SFTP Server funktioniert. Der Fehler muss also auf der Wago zu suchen sein. 

Firmware: 03.03.10(15)
Controller: 750-82022 PFC200 2ETH RS
eCockpit: 1.6.1.5

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann hier weiter Helfen?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Matze001 (24 Mai 2020)

Die Eingänge PrivateKey, Passphrase und KnownHosts hast Du schon verschaltet, aber nur für das Forum "gelöscht" ?

Wenn nein -> Ausfüllen!

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Known-Hosts muss vermutlich die ID des SFTP-Servers beinhalten, ähnlich wie man es von Putty bei der ersten Verbindung via SSH kennt.


----------



## p2492 (25 Mai 2020)

Hallo Marcel,

danke für deine Antwort.
PrivateKey, Passphrase werden nicht benötigt da die Authentifizierung über Passwort erfolgen soll.
KnownHosts ist ebenfalls optional und soll nicht verwendet werden.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## gillesgol (5 Juni 2020)

Hallo Thomas, 

- Hast du die richtigen Port deklariert ? in General ist der Port 22

- Welche SFTP Servers benutzt du ?

- Überprüf, dass du den richtigen FB deklariert hast, weil es gibt einen für SFTP und einen für FTPS :
WagoAppFTP.Fb*SFTP*_FileWriteFromMem
WagoAppFTP.Fb*FTPS*_FileWriteFromMem

Grüße
Gilles


----------

